# To wear one's heart on one's sleeve



## frantriesfrench

Salut tout le monde
comment-on dit 'to wear one's heart on one's sleeve' en français svp?
Merci d'avance
Fran

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## COSteph

If all else fails, you could say "etre vulnerable," but that doesn't quite fit what you mean.  A francophone will probably have a better answer for you.  

Bonne chance!

Stephanie


----------



## Cath.S.

_He wears his heart on his sleeve_
_=>_
_On lit en lui comme dans un livre ouvert_

Check out this thread for more expressions with heart or coeur in them!


----------



## Greg Mosse

Je dirais qu'il est un coeur tendre, pour éviter de tourner autour du pot ...
J'ai p-ê tort ...
G


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
I would suggest : "On sait vers où/qui (de quel côté) son coeur incline"
http://www.novareinna.com/festive/valentine.html
Hope it helps!


----------



## Cath.S.

L'expression a un sens plus large et ne se limite pas aux sentiments d'amour, d'où ma proposition précédente :

_To wear one’s heart upon one’s sleeve._ To expose one’s secret intentions to general notice; 
Source Dictionary of Phrase and Fable


----------



## petereid

To wear one’s heart upon one’s sleeve.

She wears her heart on her sleeve = She never hides her feelings or emotions.
                                               =  She shows her feelings


----------



## la grive solitaire

J'ai trouvé: _Le coeur sur la main _http://www.betweenthecovers.com/display.php?id=71741


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Une personne qui a "Le coeur sur la main" est une personne généreuse qui donne facilement ce qu'elle a, et de grand coeur!
Je n'ai pas l'impression que c'est ce dont on parle ! Peut-être est-ce un autre sens de "To wear one's heart on one's sleeve" ?
Hope it helps!


----------



## Cath.S.

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé: _Le coeur sur la main _http://www.betweenthecovers.com/display.php?id=71741


Well I hope the authors explain that both expressions _don't _have the same meaning in spite of theri apparent similarity.

Il n'y a pas que les mots tout seuls qui peuvent être de faux amis. Les expressions aussi peuvent s'y mettre.


----------



## edwingill

laisser voir ses sentiments


----------



## Gil

plat et à la mode:
«être transparent»


----------



## jimthomas711

Comment dit-on "wear one's heart on one's sleeve"?


----------



## fozzano

Je connais pas l'expression, mais cela ressemble beaucoup à l'expression française "avoir le coeur sur la main", qui signifie être très généreux.
Est-ce le sens de l'expression anglaise?


----------



## Donaldos

Non, ça a plus à voir avec le fait de _laisser paraître ses sentiments_, ne pas chercher à les cacher etc.


----------



## Madore

Bienvenue jimthomas711,

I suggest : porter son coeur en bandoulière.


----------



## itka

Madore said:


> Bienvenue jimthomas711,
> 
> I suggest : porter son coeur en bandoulière.



Oui, Madore a raison, c'est la traduction exacte. Je me demande simplement si elle est encore très employée, elle me semble un peu vieillie...


----------



## BassFranky

*laisser transparaitre ses sentiments*

pas très usité mais l'idée est là!

is this expression often used in english ???

I've heard it in Billy Joel's *HONESTY*

"_I can always find someone to say they sympathize_
_if I wear my heart out on my sleeve_"


----------



## Drosen7777

Il ne s'agit ni de pleurer ni d'etre genereux.
La traduction, "Il laisse paraitre ses sentiments," est exacte mais trop litterale.
La bandouliere est plus proche.


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour,

'Avoir le coeur sur la main' pourrait peut-être convenir ?


----------



## fouxdufafa

Je crois que non parce qu'il est possible d'être franc sans être généreux.  "To wear one's heart on one's sleeve" est d'être transparent à propos des pensées et sentiments.  "Avoir le cœur sur la main"est plus d'être généreux et gentil, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour,

Désolée pour la confusions de sens.

Franchise :

avoir son franc-parler
ne pas avoir sa langue dans sa poche
Etre nature (le plus près du texte)


----------



## fjt

how would you say "i wear my heart on my sleeve" but using feminine words in french thanksssssssssssss


----------



## SwissPete

Welcome to the forum, fjt.





> *H*ow would you say "*I* wear my heart on my sleeve" but using feminine words in *F*rench*. T*hanks*ssssssssssss*


I don't understand what you mean by "using feminine words". Can you elaborate?

[...]


----------



## Mtrain17

J'ai le cœur sur les lèvres.


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour,

Dans un autre sens, avoir le coeur en bandoulière = grande bonté. Cela dépend du contexte ???


----------



## Cath.S.

Mtrain17 said:


> J'ai le cœur sur les lèvres.


Je me méfierais de cette expression, si j'étais anglophone, parce qu'elle peut aussi signifier _j'ai envie de vomir._ Ne l'employer que si le contexte rend son sens évident.


----------



## Jasmine tea

"n'avoir de secrets pour personne"...?


----------



## edwingill

"to wear one's heart on one's sleeve" = "laisser voir ses sentiments"


----------



## fjt

how would a woman say it. 
is 'Je porte mon coeur sur ma manche' wrong?


----------



## philosophia

fjt said:


> how would a woman say it.
> is 'Je porte mon coeur sur ma manche' wrong?


Nobody would say that in French.
Maybe you could say : _je ne sais pas cacher mes sentiments._


----------



## mirifica

Bonsoir,

On lit sur mon visage à livre ouvert ?? C'est une expression courante en FR.


----------



## fjt

i want it as a tattoo so it has to be 'i wear my heart on my sleeve'  thanks everyone


----------



## MichelRB

J'ai le coeur sur la main.


----------



## Mtrain17

MichelRB said:


> J'ai le coeur sur la main.



On m'a dit que cette expression voulait dire <<I'm very generous/kind-hearted>>.


----------



## Cath.S.

Mtrain17 said:


> On m'a dit que cette expression voulait dire <<I'm very generous/kind-hearted>>.


That's exactly what it means, so it can't be a translation for _I wear my heart on my sleeve._
The suggestion, btw, had already been offered and rejected earlier.

[*Moderator note:* this discussion has been merged into the older thread.  Please read back through the previous posts.]


----------



## Doude

I agree ! I quoted this one (from Cath.S. I think) from the older thread, which seems to be a really good translation 



> _On lit en lui comme dans un livre ouvert _


----------

